# Is this the only sit stand studio desk for 88



## Pixelee (Apr 20, 2019)

https://www.azstudioworkstations.com/summit-sit-stand-keyboard-studio-desk/

I'm looking for a sit-stand desk that also fit an 88 keyboard tray like the link above. Unfortunately, I'm not too fond of the design of the tabletop. I don't need that elevation at the back as I only have a rme ucx so a simple flat tabletop would suffice. Anyone know other options out there?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 21, 2019)

and what needs consideration with an elevated desktop is cable management as this will also move along with the height difference.

don’t know of any other btw.


----------



## Jaap (Apr 21, 2019)

Following with interest. At the moment I am looking into one of the sit/stand desks from Ikea and rebuild it to my own needs with a tray and some other things.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 21, 2019)

Pixelee said:


> https://www.azstudioworkstations.com/summit-sit-stand-keyboard-studio-desk/
> 
> I'm looking for a sit-stand desk that also fit an 88 keyboard tray like the link above. Unfortunately, I'm not too fond of the design of the tabletop. I don't need that elevation at the back as I only have a rme ucx so a simple flat tabletop would suffice. Anyone know other options out there?



You do realise that at the bottom of that page you linked is 'Custom Shop' where they say they can customise any desk design for you .....


----------



## Maximvs (Apr 21, 2019)

Pixelee said:


> https://www.azstudioworkstations.com/summit-sit-stand-keyboard-studio-desk/
> 
> I'm looking for a sit-stand desk that also fit an 88 keyboard tray like the link above. Unfortunately, I'm not too fond of the design of the tabletop. I don't need that elevation at the back as I only have a rme ucx so a simple flat tabletop would suffice. Anyone know other options out there?


Very nice solution indeed. I have been using a motorized table, not by this company, for a few years and the flexibility to work sitting down and standing up is something I recommend to anybody spending considerable time in a studio... This particular product Pixelee comes with a fairly high price tag but it looks very well made and solid, make sure this stand comes with two motors (left and right) and not just one, otherwise you may encounter some issues. 

All the very best,

Max T.


----------



## danbo (Apr 23, 2019)

Looks like the same or similar base as sold by Monoprice for a few hundred bucks. I made a top out of a bit of plywood (and a shelf/rack behind the keyboard) for another $50. Not as zippy looking but more functional than anything I've seen, for my gear. One problem they probably don't mention - those sit-stands have a weight limit which I easily exceeded. So I don't use the sit/stand capability.

Anyhow I don't think it's needed. I've been in sit/stand desks for 30 years, being a big fan way back (computer work). With music work I just pick up my violin, clarinet or guitar or something and get my half hour practice in. Adding in the body/breathing work from a solo instrument does wonders to clear the kinks.

Things I don't like about that desk


Rounded sides - gear is all squared off, why do they make these desks weird shapes that don't fit anything?
Only 2U or something for the riser racks, not a lot of space there. I've got about 40U spread around mine
Master keyboard on a tray - I hate this. Ask any piano tech or look at a grand, mine has a couple inches of 20 grade maple ply. 

I took a different approach, put the keyboard on the desk and float the computer keyboard above it on a keyboard tray. Works beautifully.


----------



## will_m (Apr 27, 2019)

There are a number of places that sell just the motorised desk legs, you could then look at just adding a desk top. I'm considering getting the Jarvis from Fully, as it will lift 158kg.

Would be pretty simple to add a sliding tray, most of them are literally a piece of wood attached to sliding rails.


----------



## Mystic (Apr 27, 2019)

I bought a motorized desk and am working on adding my own sliding tray. I got everything I need, just need to assemble it.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Apr 28, 2019)

The only one I've seen is by SCS ... BUT it only houses a 61-key controller. https://www.soundconstructionsupply.com/product/scs-elevation-keyboard-desks/#finish

I have a Frankenstein creation made out of IKEA parts. I was thinking of creating a keyboard shelf for it ... but not sure how to do that. The AZ looks pretty good though.


----------



## robgb (Apr 28, 2019)

You can buy a sit/stand desk for about $350. Build your own keyboard tray.


----------



## Mystic (Apr 29, 2019)

bvaughn0402 said:


> The only one I've seen is by SCS ... BUT it only houses a 61-key controller. https://www.soundconstructionsupply.com/product/scs-elevation-keyboard-desks/#finish
> 
> I have a Frankenstein creation made out of IKEA parts. I was thinking of creating a keyboard shelf for it ... but not sure how to do that. The AZ looks pretty good though.


This guide helped me: https://microship.com/building-piano-drawer/
I have a few changes I got for mine such as an aluminum channel for the back to reinforce the tray due to weight of an 88-key board.


----------



## Minko (Oct 6, 2019)

Maybe a little late, but . . . .

You can also set everything up at standing level and use a bar stool (or kruk like we say here) if your legs need a rest. This takes the sit/stand combination out of it. You would want this because of the costs. The vertical movement is really crap for acoustics. I myself have been experimenting with this in the last couple of months. And am happy with the results.


----------

